# [SOLVED] my modem and router is working but no internet acess



## CyberCrime2012

my router and modem is working but no internet acess ive try rebooting my router but still noting change...dont know what to do...help please :smile:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\lito lapid>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : lito lapid-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-DA-E9-1C-35-D9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a5fa:a9ed:7536:3c84%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 09, 2012 3:51:33 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 09, 2012 3:54:03 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236247785
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-65-FD-09-14-DA-E9-1C-35-D9

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{31F27D25-DA1B-4291-9BB4-7DFA0D7E911B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\lito lapid>


----------



## JimE

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*

Are you able to log into the router? If so, check the router setup and confirm it has pulled an IP, DNS server IP, etc. from your ISP.


----------



## CyberCrime2012

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*

yes i can log in my router is dlink dir-300


----------



## JimE

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*

then on the status page you should see valid IP, default gateway, DNS IP information. if sp, then the modem and likely the router are working fine.

You can eliminate the router by connecting the PC directly to the modem.


----------



## CyberCrime2012

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*

heres what is in the status page 

IP Address :	
0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask :	
0.0.0.0
Default Gateway :	
0.0.0.0
DNS :	
0.0.0.0


----------



## JimE

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*

Verify the cable from the modem to the router is connected to the WAN port of the router.

Try a different cable.

Power off the router and modem.

Power on the modem and wait for it to sync on the network.

Power on the router and check the status page.


You can also connect the PC directly to the modem and test. If the PC works when directly connected to the modem, the router is faulty. If the PC still doesn't work, I'd suspect a modem or ISP issue. In which case you would need to contact your ISP.


----------



## CyberCrime2012

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*

My cables are all good. i try turning off and on both modem and router but still nothin works. its working fine if i connect the PC directly to the modem. but if connect it back to router its not working all. the lights is on both on modem and router


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*

Have you tried it with your AV disabled or in Safe Mode with Networking via tapping F8 on boot up ?


----------



## CyberCrime2012

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*

yes but still no internet acess i dont know if it is my router that is faulty or just my ip messed up i didnt do anything else with my router or my modem. its just when i connect my modem to my router the next day that no internet acess thing showed up.


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*

As an Administrator from the cmd prompt type these cmds then reboot on completion :-

*netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* > Enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog* > Enter
*ipconfig /flushdns* > Enter
*ipconfig /registerdns* > Enter
*ipconfig /release* > Enter
*ipconfig /renew* > Enter

Who is your ISP ?


----------



## CyberCrime2012

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*

i do all still no internet acess on my router


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*

If you log into the router and temporarily disable the WPA security and that doesn't work, can you post an ipconfig /all ?

Instructions on how to do that are in http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html

Also, are there any alerts or red crosses against the Network Adapters in Device Manager ?


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*

This really sounds pretty conclusively that the router is shot and the fact the lights are on it means absolutely nothing I'm afraid.


----------



## CyberCrime2012

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jester-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-DA-E9-1C-35-D9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a5fa:a9ed:7536:3c84%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 13, 2012 11:40:10 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 20, 2012 11:40:10 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 236247785
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-65-FD-09-14-DA-E9-1C-35-D9

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{31F27D25-DA1B-4291-9BB4-7DFA0D7E911B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>

-temporarily disable the WPA security, No change.
-disable AV and restoring defults/rebooting my router,still not change.
-my Cables are all fine.

Btw i try running diagnostic and thers an error 

Problems found
"Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration
and also
The DNS server isn't responding
and no there is no red crosses or alerts on my device manager

Thanks for the fast Reply


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*

I think that given what you have tried, then I would have to agree that the router is shot - how old is it ?


----------



## CyberCrime2012

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*



Tomken15 said:


> I think that given what you have tried, then I would have to agree that the router is shot - how old is it ?


maybe 2 to 3 years


----------



## CyberCrime2012

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*

Thanks for your replies...its fix now


----------



## Tomken15

*Re: my modem and router is working but no internet acess*



CyberCrime2012 said:


> Thanks for your replies...its fix now


Glad to hear that and hope my router lasts a bit longer than that given what I paid for it, although it has a 2 year warranty on it.


----------



## Rich-M

Inexpensive routers seldom do. I have found that is one place I almost have to pay $125 to get 5-7 years out of them. I used to replace Belkin, USR and Netgear routers almost religiously every 2 years because the wireless signal would degrade in half. Then I bought a Linksys WRT350 for $175 and have run it with no change for about 7 years and I can get the signal 2 blocks away besides.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Netgear DG series of routers had a poor wireless range as i remember their modern counterparts have a better signal.

US Robotics i have never encountered over here.

Belkin equipment has never been the most reliable seen many problems with them.


----------

